# where are we all from? x



## Lexi's Mummy

well i know some are written under ur UN but for those who's arnt....
as the title says, where do u live??

im linzi and i live in blackpool :D xx


----------



## Laura--x

I live in birmingham :)


----------



## purpledahlia

I Live in a tiny village in central scotland! Called Dollar.. 

Born in Johannesburg South africa, 
when i was 5 we moved back to scotland, Longside outside aberdeen
then to Troon on the west coast,
then do Dubai, lived there 5 years but 1 of those i went to boarding school here in dollar
then i went to uni in aberdeen
then i mvoed to london
and now im back in the middle of nowehere!!!!!!!!!! ggrrrrr


----------



## KaeRit21

i live in motherwell, just outside of glasgow in scotland, have been in the same wee place for 21 years, just stayed in three diff houses lol :)

xx


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

purpledahlia said:


> I Live in a tiny village in central scotland! Called Dollar..
> 
> Born in Johannesburg South africa,
> when i was 5 we moved back to scotland, Longside outside aberdeen
> then to Troon on the west coast,
> then do Dubai, lived there 5 years but 1 of those i went to boarding school here in dollar
> then i went to uni in aberdeen
> then i mvoed to london
> and now im back in the middle of nowehere!!!!!!!!!! ggrrrrr

been around a lil then lmao x

i was born in preston and moved here wen i was 13 xx


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh i forgot to add my name!!

CLAIRE :D

And LO will beeeee..... a secret. hehe,

motherwells not far from my grans house, the one thats here!!!!! 

wheres preston?? 

the next time i move house itll be number.. 18 or something..my parents have moved house 25 times!!


----------



## KaeRit21

well im kirsten lol, where abouts does ur gran stay stay claire? 

25 times? WOW. thats a lot of moving lol

xx


----------



## teal

I'm in the wind swept west of Scotland :flower:


----------



## Shireena__x

i'm a brumie :)


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

preston is in lancashire :D wasnt very well heard of until it became a city a year or so ago lol...

25 time is a hell of a lot! xx


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, think this house now is the final one tho!! HOPEFULLY. i will move to a flat with baby but i dont plan on moving around a lot like parents did!! no way. its hell.


----------



## tinkabells

Im Lauramarie, i Live in se london xxx


----------



## woadie

I'm in Lincolnshire.... I'd add it to my profile but I'm never online past reading the posts on the forum!


----------



## Ash_P

Im Ashlene and I live in Belfast x


----------



## teal

I also forgot to mention my name :rofl: 

I'm Jen :flower:


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

hi everyone :D xx


----------



## suzanne108

Linzi - I'm not far from you...I live in Wigan :)

And Kaerit - I have a friend who lives in Motherwell...been to stay there a few times and had a couple of nights in a bar there...can't remember what the bloody hell its called now though.....Oohhhhh Megabar lol 

My friend in Motherwell is TTC - I should introduce you :) xx


----------



## KaeRit21

suzanne108 said:


> Linzi - I'm not far from you...I live in Wigan :)
> 
> And Kaerit - I have a friend who lives in Motherwell...been to stay there a few times and had a couple of nights in a bar there...can't remember what the bloody hell its called now though.....Oohhhhh Megabar lol
> 
> My friend in Motherwell is TTC - I should introduce you :) xx


oh my god. megabar. :shock: that wasnt something i expected on here!! lol
small world! whats her name? (never know, i may already know or know of her lol!!!)
xx


----------



## lou_w34

Louise!

Swindon in wiltshire! Its not that great, but it will do for now =)


----------



## babybaillie

I live in Strathaven in Lanarkshire scotland.


----------



## expecting09

I'm Zoe from down in the depths of Cornwall lol


----------



## Perdita

purpledahlia said:


> I Live in a tiny village in central scotland! Called Dollar..
> 
> Born in Johannesburg South africa,
> when i was 5 we moved back to scotland, Longside outside aberdeen
> then to Troon on the west coast,
> then do Dubai, lived there 5 years but 1 of those i went to boarding school here in dollar
> then i went to uni in aberdeen
> then i mvoed to london
> and now im back in the middle of nowehere!!!!!!!!!! ggrrrrr

I'm in dalgety bay so commuter town rather than anything cute and twee! I grew up in Troon, went to uni in edinburgh and now stuck in a dormitory town and wondering how many miles I'm going to clock up with a pram trying to go anywhere as I don't drive!
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: me too.. i think ill just get baby in the sling and walk for miles... good way to loose the babyweight!!! dalgety bay is nice tho!


----------



## Perdita

I've got a sling as well but thinking the pram will be handy for getting some shopping! And now that Dalgety Bay has a tesco AND an asda it's positively citified!! Still no decent indian take away though. 0h God I so want a chicken bhoona with peshwari nan right now!!


----------



## KaeRit21

awww peshwari nan....*grabs phone*

xxx


----------



## edinsam

Im sam and in Edinburgh

lot of us Scottish birds on here. Do you think there is something in the water with our ex's?


----------



## Perdita

edinsam said:


> Im sam and in Edinburgh
> 
> lot of us Scottish birds on here. Do you think there is something in the water with our ex's?

I think they just never grow up!! FOB is 53 (I'm 36) and he spends his weekends hanging off cliffs rescuing people with the coastguard cliff team but can't face up to responsibilities in his middle age! 
When I told an ex I was pregnant he went white and said 'It's not mine is it?' Ummmm, only if sperm can travel through time and condoms - human gestation only being 9 months! Had to explain using small words that if was his then would be nearly a year old by now!
Ho hum, so many men are simple selfish creatures - shame need them to get things out the loft.


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: its not mine is it, thats cracked me up!! 

My little village has.. a co-op, pharmacy, deli, flower shop, bridal shop, school uniform shop, butcher, wine shop, 2 resteraunts, and a hotel... oh and a bank and doctors..

dont think my buggy is made for rough terrain.! haha ill need to sue the sling!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: its not mine is it, thats cracked me up!! 

My little village has.. a co-op, pharmacy, deli, flower shop, bridal shop, school uniform shop, butcher, wine shop, 2 resteraunts, and a hotel... oh and a bank and doctors..

dont think my buggy is made for rough terrain.! haha ill need to sue the sling!


----------



## Perdita

I didn't laugh at him at the time but did have a good giggle with a friend later!! Just think of all the baby wieght we'll lose with all the walking! Silver lining to every cloud!
xx


----------



## precious-gift

hey im laura, live in aberdeenshire, another scottish one!!


----------



## purpledahlia

i used to live in aberdeen! im going up there in october!


----------



## precious-gift

im from a town called fraserburgh x


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm from Birmingham! But in Four Oaks - so i avoid the accent, lol.




There are a lot of scottish girls on here! Lol.


----------



## edinsam

bloodbinds said:


> I'm from Birmingham! But in Four Oaks - so i avoid the accent, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of scottish girls on here! Lol.

there sure is isnt there - not sure what it says about scottish men lol!


----------



## purpledahlia

I know where fraserburgh is.. I used to live in longside for 2 years when i was little, then went back to aberdeen to uni. one of my flatmates if from there... (fraserburgh) i know quite a few people from there. And one of my best mates did her teacher placement there last yr!

Also the FOB for me is in London.. so ill skip outta the scottish man hate! haha! (technically hes irish actually)


----------



## precious-gift

its a small world purple, went to uni in aberdeen too, robert gordons, best time of my life, care free! 

these scottish men have a lot to answer for, maybe they are more immature north of the border!! im still clinging onto hope that ill find a decent one :thumbup:


----------



## edinsam

precious you so will

my good friend steven told me the other day "dont you worry sam the cream always floats to the top" will be the same for you - a goodie will come along


----------



## xJG30

Derby :)


----------



## purpledahlia

precious-gift said:


> its a small world purple, went to uni in aberdeen too, robert gordons, best time of my life, care free!
> 
> these scottish men have a lot to answer for, maybe they are more immature north of the border!! im still clinging onto hope that ill find a decent one :thumbup:

I WENT TO ROBERT GORDONS!! 

greys school of art! Didnt graduate tho..:nope:


----------



## nievesmama

Im from Somerset x


----------



## sweetlullaby

I live in N.I - not far from Belfast!

But am Scottish :) born in Edinburgh then moved here as a child....and was supposed to move to Glasgow in September there for Uni and do a teaching degree....being pregnant threw that one out the window :haha:

Would post my name...but as stupid as it sounds my name is really unusual...and i reckon FOB would be the type of person that would type my name into google and find me on bnb ....dont think id want him seeing all of my posts etc! lol 

I know I know :blush: I sound like a right paranoid freak....but im not kidding i think he's been driving past my house every day on his way to and from work and my mum was convinced she seen his car circling around and around in the car park at the hospital today! Its freaking me out just a little bit! Also he's been stalking some of my mates bebo's etc! Its freaky....


----------



## JuneMommy1980

Missouri, US


----------



## thechaosismex

helllooo im hayley, i emigrated when i was 20 to iceland and returned last year! now i reside in my lovely *ahem* hometown of swindon, down south :D xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I live in Northeast near Newcastle :) x


----------



## Novbaby08

Ut, us


----------



## vinnypeanut

I live in Tenby, South West Wales.
I did live in Greece but now Im back in sunny wales.
x


----------

